# Direct Billing de, Tekka Date DA



## Labi (19 Juni 2016)

Für Ihren Kauf bei dem Anbieter Direct Billing DE, TEKKA DATE SA wird Ihnen künftig 7.99 EUR pro Woche berechnet. Bei Rückfragen, wenden Sie sich bitte kostenlos an net mobile AG, +49 (0)211 962 99 220 oder an das Kundencenter unter https://www.bill-info.com/. Vielen Dank! Was soll ich jetzt machen? Bitte Hilfe.


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juni 2016)

Vielleicht erst mal lesen und informieren, bevor du die selbe Frage neu stellst, die genau unter deiner neuen Anfrage steht?
Unnötig, bei jedem Aboanbieter einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.

Lese erst hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/
und stelle dann da übrig gebliebene Fragen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/1232111-freenet-digital-gmbh-zieht-4-99-pro-woche.48635/


----------

